# Hampton Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A Hamptons classic since 1994, Hampton Coffee Company is Long Island, New York's largest independent Roaster-Retailer! In addition to our wholesale roasting business, serving some of New York's top restaurants, cafes, and marketplaces, we operate three award-winning espresso bars & cafes and a one-of-a-kind Mobile Espresso Unit -a complete espresso bar inside a Mercedes van. We are members of the SCAA (and a convention sponsor) and the Roasters Guild and proud to be family-run, eco-friendly,&#8230;

More...


----------

